# Jci1



## joe102283 (May 25, 2010)

I need some help i have a MS 6580 MOTHERBOARD and do not know what the JCI1 connection is for can someone explain


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you got the manual or CD for your motherboard?

I think JCi1 is the Chassis Intrusion Switch Connector


----------

